# AASHTO 4th Ed. for the PE/SE Exam



## lhpriest (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a copy of this document for sale with tabs &amp; study notes. Please contact me if you need this book for the October Exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 26, 2011)

1.) There is a sale forum specifically for selling purposes.

2.) There are lots of ASSHTO books, you should include the title of the book.


----------



## ellie_mm (Aug 30, 2011)

can you mention the book name &amp; price?



lhpriest said:


> I have a copy of this document for sale with tabs &amp; study notes. Please contact me if you need this book for the October Exam.


----------

